

CEO of a Website - st_luke
http://teespring.com/ceo-of-a-website

======
st_luke
It's 2010. The Social Network just came out in theaters and you're seeing it
for the tenth time, no, eleventh time. Actually, you've lost count. It doesn't
matter. You know the movie isn't about Mark Zuckerberg or whatever his name
is. It's about you.

Fast forward to the present. You've maxed out your credit cards and convinced
your parents to lend you money out of your little sister's college fund for
your new startup. It's going to change the entire industry. What industry? You
know, _the_ industry. You feel it in your bones. You were born for this job,
and you need a shirt to let everyone know you're in charge.

